# strike indicators



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

found these indicators atthe strongsville show,and they are great. float master indicators,they come in many colors,either 4 or 5 sizes.you don't have to change everything to get the indicators off,and the thing is,they don't move. where ever you place it,it stays. very durable,and compared to other indicators,they are cheaper. the owner from northeast ohio,seemed like a great guy.rodmakers,erie outfitters,grand river tackle,backpacker shop are a few that carry them. those are the shops i go to. check out the website floatmaster.com or net. it gives a listings of where you can purchase these great floats. check it out


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Can't see anything is there a link? or a photo? I need to get some gonna nymph around a bit this summer...


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

www.floatmasterco.net


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

has anyone tried,just wonder what what u guys thought


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

outdoors ohio with darcy had the owner of these indicators on last night. it was a short segment;he showed you how to use them


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

buckeye6 said:


> has anyone tried,just wonder what what u guys thought


tried something that looks very similar called lightning strike indicator (they come in football and round shapes). designed to be put onto the line before you tie on the fly, retained with a toothpick. Looking at the link you posted, it seems to me I can use mine the same way, just need to bring some rubber bands or surgical tubing to the stream. 

Although if you hook anything bigger than a creek chub, would not the tension on the line rip out the tubing, thus causing you to loose your indicator?

I still like the toothpick for steelheading because it allows you to "check" the fly as described in John Nagy's book.


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

i used those indicators all steelhead season,even the winter,with all the iceups on the rod,line,etc,and i never had any of the tubing break.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

i got some serious anglers foamdicators. theres a lil rubber tube you strech and put you line behind um. u can put um on with the fly already on the line and they are easy to adjust. i got a 4 pack for like 4 bux. work great for me


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

I think i just tried something very similar today, except they were called Dr. Skips turn-on indicators. Two pieces with a rubber band in the middle. You twist it on your leader. very nifty. One came off during the session, but very sensitive. I like &#180;em.


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

just got my dec.issue of fly fisherman,and in an article by matt supinski;he uses the floatmaster indicators


----------

